# Problems with email attachments



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

hey, i've tried opening email attachments, but it just says "Internet Explorer was not able to open this Internet site. The requested site is either unavailable or cannot be found. Please try again later". The computer i'm using has a 1.8ghz mobile celeron and 256mb ram, and an old ati video card (not sure about model) with 16mb dedicated memory (yes, it's a laptop, about 5 yrs old, but at least it has discrete graphics. i think it used to be a lower-end multimedia machine, but is now too old for that purpose. anyway, back to the topic). i do use firefox as my primary brower, but find it unsuitable on this computer, and have had several crashes (probably due to the slow speed, because it worked perfectly on my main computer, which, unfortunately, is broken down). does anyone have a possible solution? thanks. btw, i use windows live hotmail, full version.


----------



## ranger72 (Nov 18, 2007)

When was the last time a clean re-install was done on your machine?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are you able to save the attachments on your computer and open them? 

Try pressing/holding the ctrl key as you click on the attachment and see if it works.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

no, i'm not. and pop-up blocker wasn't enabled. also, i'm sure a clean-up is not necessary, as i tried on another computer, and it didn't work either.


----------



## ranger72 (Nov 18, 2007)

*beefers1*

If you expect me to take my precious time to help you then I expect you to answer the questions I ask of you.

My question was, "When was the last time your machine had a clean re-install"? The reason I ask this is because you indicate your machine is at least 5 years old. 

The question is pertinent as it goes to possible windows registry corruption due to years of downloading/installing applications, images and so forth and then un-installing same.

It also gives us an idea whether or not you may have a lot of spyware, malware, virii, trojans, worms and the like. So it gives us an idea of where to start with your problem.

Most of us understand that virii and other forms of malware are frequently transmitted in e-mail attachments. Time and again people are warned not to open attachments from untrusted sources.

Hotmail tries to protect people from themselves by not allowing many types of attachments. If you get an e-mail with attachments that hotmail does not support you will see the following " Hotmail has permanently blocked the following potentially unsafe attachments"

The key word is *"Permanently"* you can't ever open that attachment in Hotmail!

My guess is that this is probably what is happening to you since you allude to the fact that the same thing happened to you on a different machine.

In the future please try to answer the questions completely with as much info as is possible if you want qualified people to help you.

ranger72:smile:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

ranger72 said:


> When was the last time a clean re-install was done on your machine?


sorry, i may have not put it too clearly. here was my reply:



beefers1 said:


> no, i'm not. and pop-up blocker wasn't enabled. also, i'm sure a clean-up is not necessary, as i tried on another computer, and it didn't work either.


also: it wasn't permenantly blocked, as hotmail didn't have a message saying that.

Also: 



beefers1 said:


> "Internet Explorer was not able to open this Internet site. The requested site is either unavailable or cannot be found. Please try again later"


I tried again later, still didn't work. I had to forward it to a friend who opened it and pasted the contents of the document directly onto an email message.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

ok, just so you know, the last re-install was only several weeks ago.


----------



## ranger72 (Nov 18, 2007)

This is the information on editing your own posts as is contained in *Frequently Asked Questions"* in these forums: If you have registered, you will be able to edit and delete your posts. Note that the administrator can disable this ability as he desires. Your ability to edit your posts may also be time-limited, depending on how the administrator has set up the forum.

To edit or delete your posts, click the button by the post you want to edit. If your post was the first in the thread, then deleting the post may result in the removal of the entire thread.

After you have made your modifications, a note may appear, which notifies other users that you have edited your post. Administrators and moderators may also edit your messages but this note may not appear when they do so.


The first thing that I do when I register into a new set of forums is find and read the F.A.Q. or *Frequently Asked Questions*. 

Almost every question a new user has will be answered in FAQ..To go into the *FAQ* go here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_vb_read_and_post


I will try and get back to you later with further help on your e-mail issue and in the meantime if any one else has any ideas don't be afraid to jump in!

thanks,
ranger72


----------



## ranger72 (Nov 18, 2007)

here is a link to the hotmail web page .. please read the faq located there and then ask your questions in the appropriate section of that website. I see that there are already some questions being answered there regarding problems with attachments.

I have always found that the best place to start is with the folks who developed the application.

Go Here: http://mailcall.spaces.live.com/

Hope this helps!

ranger72


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

ok thanks. btw, i know how to edit a post. i just can't find the "delete" button in the edit page that's present on most other threads.


----------



## ranger72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Well! I guess you found the delete button as you have deleted all posts you created relating to your questions " editing your posts " :grin:


OK! Back to your attachment issue. Have you resolved your hotmail issue at all? Did you find any answers to your questions at the link I posted?

Please let us know if the direction we are going in is helping.:4-dontkno

Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving Holiday.

ranger72:smile:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

uhh... first of all... i'm from canada, which celebrates thanksgiving BEFORE halloween in october. second: it wasn't me who deleted the posts. i think a mod did it for me. third: yeah, it works now. thanks. I don't know how, actually. it just did all of a sudden.


----------

